# problem taking off crank pulley



## Altima_SE-R (Feb 15, 2007)

So it starts with what I thought was gonna be an easy install... I mean, Its not hard work. I just cant break the bolt lose. But I also dont have a lift and the jack and jackstands only go so high (not high enough to get a good breaker bar). I even took it to a friend to hit it w/the air gun (all I had was electric). Yet again, no luck. So I'm gonna go back later this week. they didnt really have the time to help me.

Did anyone have as much trouble as I did? any suggestions?


----------

